# 2010 Bear Assault



## KateraSteve (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey anyone out there have the new Assault? Post up some pics and comments positive or negative.. I am just about to get one should be in the shop in the next couple of days.

Thanks


----------



## KateraSteve (Oct 16, 2009)

somebody must have some feedback and pics....


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

There is someone on here search bear brotherhood. There is someone on that thread with one. Heard it is an awesome bow. the 2010 line is great. I plan to get an attack next month


----------



## KateraSteve (Oct 16, 2009)

hoyt 07 said:


> There is someone on here search bear brotherhood. There is someone on that thread with one. Heard it is an awesome bow. the 2010 line is great. I plan to get an attack next month


Thank you very much.. I shot the attack and the assault and for the price difference i decided on the assault I couldn't really justify the extra 250 dollars in the couple fps difference.


----------

